# Hooking up Projector to sound sytem



## jfrances

I am in the market for a HD Projector. Im looking at Optoma HD20 1080p. It has 2 HDMI ports.

My question is if I buy a receiver with 5+ HDMI ports do I run a HDMI cable from the projector to the receiver and plug all my other systems into the receiver with HDMI cables? Syetems include: Xbox360, PS3, Cable Box, and Blu-ray player.

PS: Should I invest in high quality Monster HDMI cables (24 gauge) and (14 gauge) speaker wire?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated

Connect your components (BD player, PS3, etc.) to your AVR using HDMI cables, and run a single HDMI cable from your AVR to your PJ.

For good-quality cables and speaker wire at a very reasonable price, shop Monoprice.com.

Very roughly speaking:
- for short runs, 28ga. HDMI and 16ga. speaker wire
- for longer runs, 26 or 24ga. HDMI and 14ga. speaker wire
- for really long runs, 24 or 22ga. (or RedMere) HDMI and 12ga. speaker wire


----------



## tonyvdb

Yes, whatever you do do not buy any high priced cables for Monster or any other high priced HDMI or speaker wire cable maker. HDMI is a digital signal so it either works or it doesn't. Monoprice is a great place to get cables.


----------



## jfrances

ok sounds easy enough. 

Thank You!


----------



## jfrances

Ok here is the set-up i'm going to do. Is this going to work so that all components have internet access and surround sound? I am using HDMI cables with Ethernet product ID 3661 from monoprice.com


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated

The components --> AVR --> projector connections look good, but the router --> projector connection makes no sense.

It looks as though you're trying to connect to the Internet "through" the projector. If this is the case, it won't work because:
- the projector not have an ethernet port, but even if it did it likely wouldn't be configured to act as a hub; and
- in order for your components or AVR to access the Internet - assuming they're designed to do so - they need to connect to your router directly, either wired or wirelessly.


----------



## jfrances

yea my projector does have an Ethernet port, actually all my components do. I was thinking the projector or AVR would be hubs so all I had to use was the HDMI with built in Ethernet. Just thinking of a way so there would be less wires. I thought everything could just connect through each other. Hopefully if my projector can't act as a hub, my AVR can.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated

jfrances said:


> I am in the market for a HD Projector. Im looking at Optoma HD20 1080p. It has 2 HDMI ports.
> . . .
> yea my projector does have an Ethernet port ...


Oh. According to Optoma USA, the HD20 - the only PJ you've mentioned in this thread - doesn't have an Ethernet port. I apologize for any confusion.



> Hopefully if my projector can't act as a hub, my AVR can.


I'm not 100% certain (only 99.9% certain), but I don't believe it can.


----------



## jfrances

yea i'm sorry I should have been clearer. I'm in the market for a projector with an Ethernet port like Viewsonic PJD6223. I do have the Optima just wondering if it's worth me buying a PJ with Ethernet. I just never heard of HDMI with built in Ethernet until you introduced me to Monoprice.com.


----------



## WooferHound

If you get a projector with an Ethernet Port, then how will you get the sound to the receiver (AVR)?
You would want to get your internet to one of your sources that is connected to the AVR.


----------



## jfrances

I thought it would pass through the projector into the AVR then to all the components through the HDMI w/ Ethernet built in. Thought they would all link together. I put a pic of my new setup idea below. Will this work?


----------



## jfrances

Is this setup more practical? From talking to others I realize it's not worth investing money into a PJ or AVR with Ethernet capabilities. Seems that HDMI with Ethernet is limited as of right now so i'm holding off.


----------



## sgkent

what will you use your ethernet port for. We run projectors all the time where I work and it would seem to me that the only thing I would be running to my projector is the video signal. The speakers in projectors are like transistor radios.


----------



## jfrances

I thought there may be some firmware updates for the PJ.


----------



## sgkent

Possibly and the firmware could update thru that jack but it may also be thru a serial port as some have that. Some projectors can be turned on and off thru that jack also but most come with a remote these days.


----------

